# Anglerboard 2011



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2011)

*Anglerboard 2011*​
*Zahlen 2010 komplett*
Neue Mitglieder 2010: 21.342 (Schnitt/Tag: 50,5)
Neue Themen 2010: 23.814 (Schnitt/Tag: 65,3)
Neue Beiträge 2010: 399.589 (Schnitt/Tag: 1094,8)

Gelöscht wurden bisher 30.505 inaktive Mitglieder



Ein Jahr ist wieder mal rum - mit viel Arbeit, viel Stress, viel Angenehmen und manches, auf das man auch hätte gerne verzichten können.

Also ein ganz normales Jahr.. 

Seit wir in der Redaktion mit ein paar Leuten mehr arbeiten, bleibt es natürlich nicht aus, dass wir uns um manches besser kümmern können, als das vorher der Fall war.

Anglern weht meist eh ein eher scharfer Wind entgegen,  so ist es nur klar, dass wir auch immer schauen, was Politik und Verbände für oder gegen uns Angler machen. 

Immer wieder gab es neue Infos bezüglich der Fusion - und beileibe nicht immer erfreulich. Aber wir bleiben da selbstverständlich dran und werden da weiterhin berichten. Denn es ist für die Angler insgesamt schon wichtig zu erfahren, ob die Fusion klappt oder nich. 
Und wenn ja, ob es dann eher ein anglerfeindlicherer Verband nach VDSF-Leitlinien oder ein eher anglerfreundlicherer nach DAV-Richtlinien sein wird. 

Aber auch die Landesverbände haben sich nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckert und uns Arbeit und Recherche aufgehalst. 

In Hamburg wollte der VDSF-Landesverband  die Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen auf private Treffen ausweiten - das konnten wir vorerst nach Nachfrage bei der Behörde verhindern, welche klar machte, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen keinesfalls private Treffen sein können, auch wenn sie in Foren ausgemacht wurden. Bei der Hauptversammlung dieses Jahr wil der VDSF-Landesverband in Hamburg über das Thema beraten. Sobald weitere Fakten vorliegen, werden wir berichten. 

In Baden-Württemberg sind selbst Politiker anglerfreundlicher als die dortigen VDSF-Landesverbände. Während der zuständige Minister und die CDU weiterhin auf den alten anglerfeindliche Gesetzen und Regularien bestehen, hat der Landesvorsitzende der SPD, Nils Schmid, einen klar anglerfreundlicheren Kurs angekündigt. Und sich auch genauso klar gegen das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg ausgesprochen - während die VDSF-Landesverbände immer noch FÜR das Nachtangelverbot  in Baden-Württemberg plädieren. 

In Schlewsig Holstein versuchte der Präsident des dortigen VDSF-Landesverbandes ohne größere Diskussion oder Information in den Gremien eine allgemeine Verschärfung der jetzt geltenden Regelung, dass nur gefärbte Meerforellen wärehnd der Schonzeit in den Küstengewässern geschont sind, durchzusetzen. 
Hier soll am 21. Januar nun auch mit den Anglern diskutiert werden, auch hier werden wir weiter berichten.  

Auch wir würden liebend gerne über für Angler erfreulichere Dinge berichten.

Und wir finden es schlimm, das "Angler"verbände den Anglern selber das Leben eher schwerer denn leichter machen. 

Aber da von den Kollegen der "seriösen" Blätter diese Themen gemieden werden (zum Thema Fusion kommen nur die jeweiligen Pressemeldungen, ohne Recherche oder Kommentare, über die Themen Hamburg, Schleswig Holstein oder Baden-Württemberg wurde nicht mal ansatzweise berichtet),  werden wir da weiterhin die Fahne hochhalten und euch informieren. 

Denn diese Dinge erscheinen uns wichtiger, als einfach nur Erfüllungsgehilfe der Industrie bei der Präsentation neuer Produkte zu sein.

Auch das findet man bei uns - selbstverständlich!! 

Aber nach unseren Richtlinien, sauber und zweifelsfrei. 

Werbung ist als solche klar gekennzeichnet, ebenso Pressemeldungen.  

Wir testen in der Redaktion auch nicht selber Produkte und vergeben "Mondnoten".. 
Sondern wenn getestet wird bei uns, ist das Werbung, so gekennzeichnet und das testen dann ganz normale Angler aus dem Forum. 

Denn schliesslich müssen die normalen Angler nachher auch mit den Produkten klar kommen und nicht die Redaktion.. 

Und ebenfalls weiterhin werden wir versuchen, so viel wie möglich authentische  Berichte und Erlebnisse von den ganz normalen Anglern im Magazin zu bringen. Auch wenn es keine Hochglanzfotos sind, und wenn der Schreibstil nicht (immer) mit dem von Profis mithalten kann. 

Aber zumindest ehrlich und für jeden passionierten Angler nachvollziehbar. 

So bleiben wir auch 2011 unseren redaktionellen Leitlinien und unseren angelpolitischen Grundsätzen treu. 

Wir wünschen allen Freunde , Usern und Lesern sowohl vom Magazin wie auch im Forum ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011, Gesundheit und genügend Zeit, um dem Angeln frönen zu können. 



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

